# splicing in service panels



## valido (Mar 21, 2009)

I am getting organized for set up of a transfer switch for a generator back up. The transfer switch comes pre-wired so they suggest you bring the wires into the service panel and splice onto the circuits you require. I thought that it was against code to splice in the service panel, but I cant find it to confirms this. Am I out of my mind? :wallbash: Thanks for any advice up front!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

valido said:


> I am getting organized for set up of a transfer switch for a generator back up. The transfer switch comes pre-wired so they suggest you bring the wires into the service panel and splice onto the circuits you require. I thought that it was against code to splice in the service panel, but I cant find it to confirms this. Am I out of my mind? :wallbash: Thanks for any advice up front!


Take a look at 312.8. It is legal to do what you propose, so long as space is available, and it likely is. I don't know how these rumors get started, but they sure do pervade.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not my favorite look but as noted legal and done all the time. In our area some inspectors want you to do size calculations to prove the space is available. So most ECs avoid the panel splice and set a JB for splicing.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

brian
what inspector makes you do calcs? just curious
pm it to me if you want


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Fairfax County called us on it a few times, we pointed out it was per NEC and they wanted proof.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Was just curious.
I don't have a problem with it as long as there's room.
I've even had a contractor call me to ask if he could do it.


----------



## valido (Mar 21, 2009)

*thank you*

Thanks a lot for the fast response Brian and John. This was just what I was looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## valido (Mar 21, 2009)

*thank you*

Thanks you inphase for the article number you made my day!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You'd be hard pressed to find a "modern" panel that does not have enough room to make the splices for a Gen-Tran panel. 

Some of the older FPE 200A panels we smaller than today's 100's. They are a P-I-A!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find a "modern" panel that does not have enough room to make the splices for a Gen-Tran panel.
> 
> Some of the older FPE 200A panels we smaller than today's 100's. They are a P-I-A!


I am sure we have all seen those with years and years of splices, to the point that those 2 screws left over from opening a crate will no longer hold the cover on.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

If Im not mistakin this rule applys to disconnects as well?


----------

